# Deer shot on my property??



## equiniphile

This isn't horse law but it's law....

We were coming back from a ride in the back fields an hour or so ago and came back to find a dead buck with a shot through its heart, clearly on our property. We hopped down from the horses to investigate and saw a flashlight, and called out. They replied and my mom told them they were NOT to come get this buck because it was shot on our property. He said he shot in on his property and it ran to ours. First of all, we live in the country so the lots are very wide. Second, he's not even our next door neighbor. He's at LEAST 2 houses down, and there's no way a buck with a gunshot through its chest ran that distance. So he went away and we called my mom's friend who's a real outdoorsy guy. He said to call the police, so we did, and they said it's illegal for anyone to be hunting deer with a gun this time of year unless they're 17 or under, and this was no 17-yr old kid. We got animal control on the phone and they're coming to get the buck right now. Ugh! The ignorance of some people!


----------



## Amarea

I have to completely disagree with you. My parents live on 40 acres and people hunt the land that is over half a mile away as the rest around my parents is residential. We routinely see deer fleeing those woods that are mortally wounded that come to our property and die. We have had ones with arrows sticking out of their chest, gun shot wounds to the head, etc. It's kind've like humans that are injured. They get an adrenaline rush and their instinct is to flee. I'm just saying... It's actually quite possible the deer was in fact shot on their property and ran to yours before it died.


----------



## equiniphile

It's probably a mile he would had to have run in the least, with a bullet through his heart. I don't know anything about deer but this just doesn't seem logical. There's a big farmer's field that separates us and our neighbor's woods, probably 100 acres. On the other side of this is our neighbor's woods, and then their neighbor's woods, neither of which are the residance of the mystery hunter. It's not even legal to be hunting deer right now!


----------



## Amarea

It's possible the bullet didn't hit the heart but was near it. Did you see a blood trail at all? I'm not tryin to be mean. I'm just saying I've seen things similar to this happen before.


----------



## equiniphile

^Yea I know you're not .

There was no trail of blood but blood pouring from the wound over the animal's side


----------



## kevinshorses

If there was blood all over the animals side that would indicate that the heart was probably still beating. It is very feasible that the bullet hit the lungs instead of the heart. Animals shot in the lungs can travel quite a ways before they die. If it's not in season then it's a moot point anyway.


----------



## SparksFly

Deer can sure as heck run that far if they aren't hit in the heart. Matter of fact, the last deer I killed we walked MORE than a mile to find it. And trust me..following a blood trail through the woods that long is not fun.


----------



## equiniphile

^Wow, that doesn't sound too fun.

Like kevin said, it doesn't matter since it's not in season anyway. The animal control is back there now....


----------



## equiniphile

Got the prognosis.

He will be fined $1000 minimum, and liscense suspended for 5 years. Geez.


----------



## WickedNag

equiniphile said:


> Got the prognosis.
> 
> He will be fined $1000 minimum, and liscense suspended for 5 years. Geez.



This can not possibly be true. First of all, he would have to be charged and than have a trial. They will have to match this person's gun to the bullet and it will take more time than just the few hours since you made the first post. 

Secondly youth deer season just opened today and they must be hunting with an adult. So for the adult to answer or call out imo would be very appropriate. For your mom to have this deer shot and not get cleaned is a terrible waste. They need to be gutted ASAP. 

In doing some research you will see a deer that has been mortally hit can travel 200 yards quite easily. 

I think this outcome was terrible. Everything should have been researched before calling anyone. Your mom definitely over reacted and should have talked to the hunter and found out what was going on before involving anyone else. 

But again there is no way there could be a fine in place already. The hunter has not even been found guilty and he is innocent in the eyes of the law until he has had a jury trial. :?


----------



## SparksFly

WickedNag said:


> Secondly youth deer season just opened today



Muzzle-loader is already open here. I think regular gun is too.


----------



## WickedNag

SparksFly said:


> Muzzle-loader is already open here. I think regular gun is too.


We have a season is South Dakota but I know for a fact you can not be found guilty and fined in just a matter of a couple of hours. 

In fact in all reality Animal Control would not be involved at all. It would be GF&P or in the case of the State of Ohio the Wildlife Division, and they are not dumb enough to think that all deer drop dead where they are shot. There would be a complete investigation and it would not just be over and done with a prognosis in already.


----------



## AztecBaby

Poor deer..


----------



## WickedNag

AztecBaby said:


> Poor deer..


Sad that is was wasted! I love deer meat and though I love to look at them and think they are a beautiful creature, I do find them tasty. I hate that it was wasted....


----------



## equiniphile

They're doing an autopsy on the deer to make sure it was a bullet, but the AC person said he would definitely be fined that at the least for hunting with a gun out of season. The hunter didn't come closer when we called out, just stayed in the cover of the woods on that side of the field. When my mom said she was calling the police he turned on the spot and ran. AC said he's definitely going to investigate who it was, and we gave him a lead that it was probably the neighbor 3 doors down, who's 40, lives with his parents, and has been in countless run-ins with the law already. Yes, the deer was wasted, but hunting out of season is a big crime over here. AC said it was as bad as robbing a house.


----------



## churumbeque

Doesn't sound like a positive ID to arrest him. More than likely the deer will be used to feed zoo animals or something of that nature


----------



## WickedNag

equiniphile said:


> They're doing an autopsy on the deer to make sure it was a bullet, but the AC person said he would definitely be fined that at the least for hunting with a gun out of season. The hunter didn't come closer when we called out, just stayed in the cover of the woods on that side of the field. When my mom said she was calling the police he turned on the spot and ran. AC said he's definitely going to investigate who it was, and we gave him a lead that it was probably the neighbor 3 doors down, who's 40, lives with his parents, and has been in countless run-ins with the law already. Yes, the deer was wasted, but hunting out of season is a big crime over here. AC said it was as bad as robbing a house.


But you don't know who shot the deer, you are assuming. AC and the Wildlife Division are not the same same thing. You gave a lead and they are going to investigate but that doesn't mean that the neighbor will be arrested. In researching OH hunting laws, I found you can not retrieve a wounded or dead animal from the property owners property without written permission. That in itself it sad if you shot and animal and can not retrieve it. 

Do you know the hunter was not with a youth? No you are making assumptions as well as AC as before any fine can be handed out it has to go to court. I am very curious about the role of AC in this area as their involvement as Poaching is handled by the Wildlife Division in Ohio. You would also have to know if the hunter had a Crop Damage Permit which is also legal in Ohio no matter when the season is.

There is a lot more to convicting someone of poaching a deer than just calling the police.


----------



## equiniphile

It's not in our hands anymore, it's in the hands of AC or the Wildlife Division or whoever is handling it now. You can't deny it was wrong to shoot a deer with a gun when it's not hunting season....especially since we have deer hunters who abide by the rules and don't go out with a gun until hunting season! That's not fair, IMO. That was no 17-yr old kid, there was one MAN, and he had no right to shoot a deer with a gun while breaking the law. If he had been a legitimate hunter with a bow and arrow or a kid with him, you would think he would have come over to where we were and talked it through rather than speed away at the mention of the police. He gave himself away when he said he shot it on his property, because where he was standing was the property of our neighbor's neighbors.


----------



## Amarea

And who is to say it wasn't someone tresspassing? You could be fingering the wrong person. Did you see his face? If not than what you are doing is considered libel (defamation of character in writing). Yes, if it was shot out of season it was wrong. But it's just as wrong to blame a neighbor when you didn't even see his face.


----------



## Juniper

sounds like you may have made enemies of your neighbors over this. did you already not get along with them?


----------



## VelvetsAB

equiniphile said:


> ^Wow, that doesn't sound too fun.
> 
> Like kevin said, it doesn't matter since it's not in season anyway. The animal control is back there now....


_He didnt say it wasnt in season, but if it is not in season._

_Wounded animals can go a long ways. Farther then what you woud expect. So now, because you have gotten animal control involved, that meat might go to waste....instead of feeding the family it was intended for._


----------



## WickedNag

equiniphile said:


> It's not in our hands anymore, it's in the hands of AC or the Wildlife Division or whoever is handling it now. You can't deny it was wrong to shoot a deer with a gun when it's not hunting season....especially since we have deer hunters who abide by the rules and don't go out with a gun until hunting season! That's not fair, IMO. That was no 17-yr old kid, there was one MAN, and he had no right to shoot a deer with a gun while breaking the law. If he had been a legitimate hunter with a bow and arrow or a kid with him, you would think he would have come over to where we were and talked it through rather than speed away at the mention of the police. He gave himself away when he said he shot it on his property, because where he was standing was the property of our neighbor's neighbors.



Serious? I would not have came on your property. You are yelling about calling the police and I read the laws of Ohio concerning shooting a deer and not being able to retrieve it without written permission of the land owner. 

Your family imo handled this very poorly. You don't know who it was, you do not know if the man had a young hunter with him, you did not see anyone, you pointed fingers and called police. 

What county are you located in?


----------



## churumbeque

WickedNag said:


> Serious? I would not have came on your property. You are yelling about calling the police and I read the laws of Ohio concerning shooting a deer and not being able to retrieve it without written permission of the land owner.
> 
> Your family imo handled this very poorly. You don't know who it was, you do not know if the man had a young hunter with him, you did not see anyone, you pointed fingers and called police.
> 
> What county are you located in?


How did they handle it poorly? They questioned the person, he took off, they called the authorities and said who they thought it was. That's what I would have done. And no not everyone is going to run out and butcher a
dead deer taht is dead in there yard. They could have been charged with poaching, they may not have the knowledge to cut it up or have a freezer for it either.


----------



## WickedNag

churumbeque said:


> How did they handle it poorly? They questioned the person, he took off, they called the authorities and said who they thought it was. That's what I would have done. And no not everyone is going to run out and butcher a
> dead deer taht is dead in there yard. They could have been charged with poaching, they may not have the knowledge to cut it up or have a freezer for it either.


Instead of hollaring at the man and telling him they were calling the police, they could have talked to him. They could have found out if it was a man with a young hunter. Instead they are yelling at him that he is not to come on their property. Ohio doesn't let you retrieve a dead or wounded animal on someone else's property without written permission. They may have very well freaked the guy out when they said they were calling the police. 

I didn't expect them to cut it up. I would have handled it differently so that the animal didn't go to waste. There are also laws in effect in Ohio for animals that are destroying crops. That very well could have been the case also but of course, we don't know as the property owners didn't ask any questions. Just seen a dead deer and assumed it was shot on their property.

The OP has this guy tried and convicted without a trial or even knowing who it is. I guess if they had been serious about thinking this animal was poached they would have let him approach so they could have identified him.

I just hate to see anyone jump to conclusion when it comes to firearms, hunting laws and maybe making false accusations against someone.


----------



## Ladytrails

I'm thinking, the bigger issue here is that you are on a horse in the middle of (your) property where someone has shot a deer and is undoubtedly nearby WITH A LETHAL WEAPON. I would definitely want to make sure that I got out of there safely and called law enforcement to deal with the poacher and the dead deer. A dead deer is not as big of a deal to me as a dead horse or a dead daughter....I would assume that if someone was shooting that close to residental areas, there's no guarantee that you aren't in the line of fire if they thought you were a deer or there was a stray bullet. Yikes! Some poachers don't respect human life - in the midwest, recently a conservation agent was killed in the line of duty. In a perfect world, everybody would be safe and the poacher would be convicted and the deer would be in the freezer, but I'd settle for the first two if I had to pick 2 out of 3.


----------



## WickedNag

I still have to disagree. I very much doubt the hunter was wanting to kill me or my horse. I am betting he would have liked to retrieve his deer. The OP said the guy she accused lived a mile away from her. That is not what I would consider close to a residential area. He may have very well been on his own property when he shot the deer. 

For the sake of debate I like putting stuff out there and it always seems to work  I still give the hunter the benefit of doubt


----------



## Ladytrails

I'm a cautious type of person in some ways, I guess. I don't think hunters intend to kill people or horses...I do think that hunters don't always know where their bullets are going to end up. 

My dad was an avid hunter and a great sportsman, so I know how it's supposed to be. Once out riding when I was a boarder at a friend's place, I had to tell her about a big corn feeder set up on her property by deer hunter/neighbors....she was always hearing them shooting, she just never realized they were using her property, too, at least to bait the deer. 

This afternoon, in the hour or so before dusk, I was trail riding near the woods on my neighbors' property and saw a strange pickup parked under some trees about half-mile from the road. It's a nice day so I thought he might be fishing in a nearby pond, though I couldn't see anyone. However, it was also nearly dusk and I wasn't sure what hunting season we're in, and this is an agricultural area where the neighbors have permission to hire sharpshooters to deal with coyotes that are getting after the livestock. Anyway, in case the truck was there for hunters or on coyote business, I left the pasture. I knew they probably didn't know that I had open-ended permission to be on the same property and they would assume there was nothing in that pasture except them, so I might interfere with what they were doing or might be in their field of fire. 

So, I gave them the benefit of the doubt  but I got my butt (and my horse's butt) out of there. It was a nice little excuse to practice a canter on my gaited mare!


----------



## VelvetsAB

_It is still November, so it is possible that some hunting seasons are open. OP, sorry if I am wrong, but it doesnt seem like you are that familiar with what seasons are when....so this guy could be a totally legit hunter. _


----------



## Alwaysbehind

The OP appears to be in Ohio, here is a link to the Ohio hunting seasons.

Ohio Hunting Season Dates and Bag Limits

So yes, it was open to youth hunting.

I totally agree with WickedNag on this one. This was handled poorly. 
Let the hunter collect the deer, then the meat will not go to waste.

And like has been stated many times, a shot deer can travel a very long distance before it drops. It is not like the movies. They do not just splat on the ground with four legs in the air.


----------



## WickedNag

AB that is where I did my research too. Ohio also have crop damage permits. Not that I think shooting one deer is going to prevent crop damage but I am not the law maker there. There is not a season from what I read about when you can shoot a deer with a crop damage permit.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yea, there are all kinds of various other reasons people can be killing deer out of season.

Had the OP been smart and not acting purely on emotions they would have let the hunter collect their deer and then called the DEC and reported what they thought was out of season hunting. 

Then the DEC people could have stopped at the neighbors house and looked to see if the proper paper work was in order for the body they would have hanging.


----------



## WickedNag

AB that would have been the perfect solution. One of my daughter's best friends just found a dead deer in their pasture and she assumed the same thing, shot there. I was talking to my daughter and she said the deer had been shot with an arrow and the arrow was still stuck in the butt. Well, hello, do you know how long and far that deer could have traveled with an arrow to the butt? Hello!

Than Kass got to talk to her dad and realized the deer died in their pasture wasn't shot there.

I hate that the op had this guy tried and convicted before he was even been talked too.
And judging someone's age these days is nearly impossible. There is a Senior in my daughter's high school that looks older than my 52 year old husband!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

we live in kansas, my husband is a avid hunter and also works for our local sheriff dept, right now it's bow season. rifle should open up some time in dec. rule of thumb, if you do shoot a deer on a WHA (walk in hunting area) and the deer crosses on to a non WHA after being shot, the hunter has to reteave the body. although my husband tends to hunt on privet land more more then WHA to avoid the "week end " hunters. 
to OP yes Wn is right.....it's up to a judge only after evedence is taken in to consideration. fines can be higher and the hunter/pocher will lose his fire arms.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Kansas, proper hunting etiquette requires the hunter to request permission from the land owner prior to entering their land, even to retrieve a deer they shot.

It is hard to believe that anyone would refuse them access to get the body though.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

I'll have to ask my husband what is it call but not in kansas......i had this conversation with my husband last week end when he was bow hunting and took a shot at a buck on a WHA, watched it as it went down the fence line and then cross the road and in to a wheat field...turns out my husband missed on his shot but asked him if he did shot could he go and get it...he said yes only if dragged out then gutted???? but for the life of me i can't remember what he called it when doing it.
normally we ask permision to enter any ones property to either when hunting or if one of our live stock get out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

NYS is obviously very different than Kansas.

I got this from Here



> *Question: If I shoot a deer and it runs onto posted property, do I have the legal right to go on the property to retrieve it?
> Answer*: No. the DEC recommends that hunters finding themselves in this predicament seek out the landowner, explain the situation, and ask permission. If the landowner refuses, the hunter will not be able to enter the property, and the DEC cannot compel a landowner to grant access. If the hunter has reason to believe that the landowner intends to illegally possess the deer, it should be reported to the nearest Environmental Conservation Officer. This situation illustrates the need for hunters to establish good landowner relations prior to going afield, and to take only good clean kill shots when hunting for any game.


The Kansas regulations can be found Here

I see one huge difference, in Kansas you are allowed to bait dear and other wildlife to hunt them.

Here is a nice resource about trespass and it happens to state the fact the in Kansas a hunter can go on private land to retrieve their wounded animal unless told to leave.

Interesting stuff how different things are from state to state.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

yes laws are diffrents from state to state....i'm olny going by what my husband tells me


----------



## mls

I agree with WickNag and Alwaysbehind.

OP - stop and think. Did you hear the shot? If not - and I doubt you did or there would be more drama to your story - it proves the deer was shot elsewhere and being tracked. It really sucks to shoot a deer at dusk and have it keep going. When that happens, we typically contact the rest of the party to help track so the poor thing doesn't suffer. Our hunting party is typically teens to grand parents . . .


----------



## equiniphile

My mom said she heard a shot but it was 20 or so minutes before we found the deer.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Which makes sense. 

Just so you know in the future, it is not like they show on TV. The deer gets shot and then the deer runs off, bleeding along the way. Sometimes bleeding a lot, sometimes not bleeding much at all.

The hunter then has to track the deer following the blood trail usually.

Hopefully the deer falls quickly and dies right there. Frequently the adrenalin keeps the deer going for quite some time over a large distance.


----------



## Amblin Cowgirl

Where I live ( in Canada) our deer season just closed! Might I add, I was skunked this year, no deer for me! Around here bow season opens 2-3 weeks before rifle season. We don't have any special season for just youth! The youth hunt during the regular rifle season, with an adult of course! Deer can travel MANY miles with a wound. I have even seen ones that have been nicked in the heart take off in the woods and have to be tracked down. My uncle and I went out hunting when the season started, he wounded the deer and we had to track it through the woods, by just a little blood trail. It took us a VERY long time to find the deer, we walked probably 5-7 miles altogether ( back and forth through the forest, following the blood), and the deer was still alive when we caught up with it and had to be shot again. It is entirely possible this person shot the deer on his own property. Here we are not allowed to shoot on our own property unless it is 400 meters away from any dwelling, so here he could have been caught for that too! 
It certainly a shame for that meat to go to waste though! There is nothing worse then seeing that happen!


----------



## equiniphile

It's not going to waste, it's being used to feed the homeless.


----------



## AppyLuva

I don't believe it's possible for a deer to run that distance with a wound to the heart but by the sound of it the deer might've been hit in the lungs instead of the heart. Deer can run far because of the rush of energy they get when they get shot. If it did get shot in the lungs then it could've ran that far. Things can happen. They might be rare but they can happen. I don't agree with you but I don't disagree with you.


----------



## wannahorse22

That's a harsh prognosis! It amazes me that we punish innocent poeople for stupid things, yet the real criminals get away with things sometimes. Not being rude, but I have a question. Why could'nt he just _take_ the deer, were you planning on making jerkey or something?


----------



## WickedNag

equiniphile said:


> It's not going to waste, it's being used to feed the homeless.


The deer wasn't gutted soon enough to be used. You said it went in for an autopsy and there is no way that deer was able to be used for meat by that point.


----------



## WickedNag

equiniphile said:


> They're doing an autopsy on the deer to make sure it was a bullet,


Just a reminder of your post. It is nice for you to believe this deer didn't go to waste but sadly it did. The right thing to do would have been let the fellow retrieve his deer and than if you felt if he was in the wrong, called dept of wildlife and had him investigated. At least the deer would have been gutted and than they could have used it for meat for the homeless.

I still find this very sad and a bad judgment call on your mom's part.


----------



## wannahorse22

I am just a little confused on why you could'nt just let the dude tae the stinkin' deer. I mean, you weren't gonna use it-and he wasn't threatning anything/anyone on your property... So why cause all the commtion?


----------



## NdAppy

Wannahorse, I am thinking that those are spam posts..


OP - Your story has jumped around and changed a couple of times concerning the deer.

Also without the deer in the possession of the person who shot it, it is unlikely that the person is going to be charged with anything. There is no real sure way to prove that person did shoot said deer.

Also I am with everyone else who said that the buck very well could have run that far. We have tracked more then one deer that was mortally wounded more then a mile when out hunting.

FWIW our deer season just got done with here. We have a short youth season right at the beginning of rifle season, then muzzle loader and all through this bow. Bow season doesn't end until sometime in December I believe.

Sad to say that I also agree that the carcass was wasted.


----------



## churumbeque

I am in a residential area with properties varying from 3 acres on up. I do not like people on my property weilding a gun and have denied access. Specially when I come home and they are already on my property helping them selves.
Too many people taht do not know how to handle a gun running around. There should be some mandatory training to get a gun liscense.


----------



## wannahorse22

churumbeque said:


> I am in a residential area with properties varying from 3 acres on up. I do not like people on my property weilding a gun and have denied access. Specially when I come home and they are already on my property helping them selves.
> Too many people taht do not know how to handle a gun running around. *There should be some mandatory training to get a gun liscense*.


I agree. Don't ya think this would help stop crime?


----------



## VelvetsAB

churumbeque said:


> I am in a residential area with properties varying from 3 acres on up. I do not like people on my property weilding a gun and have denied access. Specially when I come home and they are already on my property helping them selves.
> Too many people taht do not know how to handle a gun running around. There should be some mandatory training to get a gun liscense.


 
_In Canada you have to right a test to get your gun license, but I could be mistaken. Its like $200 or something like that._

Canadian Firearms Licence Facts Page


----------



## kevinshorses

churumbeque said:


> Too many people taht do not know how to handle a gun running around. There should be some mandatory training to get a gun liscense.


 Maybe there should be a mandatory IQ test before someone could exercise thier right to free speech. There is a reason they are called rights and are inalienable.


----------



## Maverick101

Amblin Cowgirl said:


> Where I live ( in Canada) our deer season just closed!


It depends on your provincial regulations. Where I am both Bow and rifle are still in season (till Monday). Then Muzzle Loader starts December 1st and runs for approx 3 weeks.

Also yes in Canada, you must take a hunter safety course before being able to buy any game license. You take the course once, and its good for life.
You also need a Firearm acquisition license. An all your guns must be registered.

Kevin...owning a gun is a right...as is free speech...but taking a gun/safety course isn't something that affects those rights. You have a right to own a car...but ya still need a license to drive it....both can be dangerous in the wrong hands....so I agree a safety course should be mandatory.


----------



## Ladytrails

wannahorse22 said:


> I agree. Don't ya think this would help stop crime?


Last I checked, the definition of a criminal is someone who doesn't follow the law. Gun licenses and safety classes will help good people avoid accidental shootings. It won't stop crime. Criminals who use guns already break laws about buying guns and then use them for crimes. I somehow think that they aren't going to stop for gun safety classes or licenses. JMHO


----------



## Maverick101

True. Criminals always find a way to get their hands on things illegally.

But IMO when it comes to hunting. A hunters safety course should be manditory. As you often have youth using weapons, as well as people hunting in groups. So it only makes sense to having some sort of training course when handling firearms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

In school they had a hunter safety course in the 4th grade. I still remember key points of it very well. If I see or hear about people mishandling guns all the time and it's scarey.
Not sure why any one would be against a safety course. Maybe they are afraid they wouldn't pass it.


----------



## NdAppy

Maverick101 said:


> ...
> 
> Kevin...owning a gun is a right...as is free speech...but taking a gun/safety course isn't something that affects those rights. *You have a right to own a car*...but ya still need a license to drive it....both can be dangerous in the wrong hands....so I agree a safety course should be mandatory.


Going to chime in on what is quoted here. Mainly the part I bolded.

No one has a "right" to own a car. Owning a car is a privilege. Owning guns *is* a right. Comparing something that is a privilege to a right is a little asinine. They are not even on the same level.

As far as I know, you don't need a hunter safety number/license in order to purchase a gun. You only need that in order to purchase/apply for a hunting license.

In this country, once again as far as I know, anyone, yes *anyone*, can buy a gun as long as they don't have a felony or violent abuse charges on their record.


----------



## Ladytrails

churumbeque said:


> Not sure why any one would be against a safety course. Maybe they are afraid they wouldn't pass it.


I think it's not so much that people are against gun safety as it is that there is distrust of the government and more laws getting mixed up in gun ownership. For example, if they make it a law that you have to pass a gun safety course, then someone who is a gun owner, maybe a very safe hunter, etc., will be a criminal if they own/use a gun without a gun safety course. The right to bear arms is a constitutional right, as is the right to vote and so forth. If the government makes additional laws to - in effect - limit us from exercising those rights (e.g., you can't vote without a photo ID or a - God forbid - sarcasm here - proof of full citizenship) there are people who push back. 

I'm not a hunter but I think in my state, you have to have a gun safety class if you are under a certain age (e.g. under 50?) before you can get a permit to hunt. That helps protect all of us who are at risk for stray bullets, a good thing in my opinion. To say, however, that you can't own a gun without a gun safety class is too much - there are gun collectors who never shoot at all, or never shoot outside a monitored shooting range for target practice. Weird, but they have a right to do that. 

In the current administration, there is a lack of familiarity, to say the least, with people who live outside of cities with subways and delicatessens. The idea that people feed their families with food they have hunted with guns seems irrelevant to them. They would like to see laws passed that civilians shouldn't be allowed to bear arms. Which would mean that only the law enforcement and the criminals will have guns. Not a good situation. 

You have to remember that our founding fathers came from a time where there were enemies on our soil, and they recruited armies from the citizens who brought their own firearms. And, think about the southern US border with Mexico - what if those people didn't have the right to bear arms? US citizens are dying down there even WITH the right to defend themselves. 

Hope this helps explain some of the attitudes about this interesting topic!


----------



## SparksFly

I went through a hunter safety course before my dad would let me hunt. I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know (because I've grown up with hunters), but for inexperienced gun owners/users it is a very great thing to have.


----------



## churumbeque

SparksFly said:


> I went through a hunter safety course before my dad would let me hunt. I didn't learn anything that I didn't already know (because I've grown up with hunters), but for inexperienced gun owners/users it is a very great thing to have.


Just because someone is a experienced hunter does not mean that they are a safe hunter. I am sure lots of people have experience but that does not mean they know the safety aspects. Also I do not see anything wrong with an antique dealer knowing safety as they could discharge a gun accidently while inspecting it.


----------



## kevinshorses

I have no problem with requiring a hunter safety course before buying a hunting liscense because hunting is not a right. It is a priviledge like owning a car. Our founding fathers saw the need to protect the people from the government and they did thier best to set up a series of checks and balances to make sure that the government was answering to the people instead of the reverse. They new that the system was not perfect and that men being what they are it would be corrupted so they wrote the first amendment and then in case that failed they wrote the second. Don't think for a second that the men that had only ten years earlier finished a civil war with a oppressive and overly powerful centralized government meant the first and second amendments to be the catalist for revolution should there come a need for it.


----------



## Ladytrails

Kevin, you are correct. I am hoping that my post RE self protection and so forth didn't lead you to your comment about the founding fathers and another revolution. They definitely wanted a peaceful nation so that they could get back to their farming and other enterprises!


----------



## kevinshorses

Ladytrails said:


> Kevin, you are correct. I am hoping that my post RE self protection and so forth didn't lead you to your comment about the founding fathers and another revolution. They definitely wanted a peaceful nation so that they could get back to their farming and other enterprises!


I actually was trying to agree with you but I missed a word in my post. The first and second amendment WERE meant to be a catylist for revolution (peaceful or otherwise).


----------



## Ladytrails

Kevin, thanks for clarifying. Those pesky little words...they do make a difference! I think our founding fathers made the point that apathy about our country's future is not an option, a lesson that is still very relevant today. I'm not saying I agree with his politics but I do agree with this quote from Mitt Romney, Sept 17, 2010: "We have serious enemies and growing threats around the world. Unfortunately, we have an administration whose idea of a rogue state is Arizona."


----------



## maura

Anyone who rides off of their own property, on either government or privately owned land, needs to educate themselves about the hunting seasons and regulations in their state and locality AND develop a decent working relationship with the hunters. 

For instance, in Virginia, not only is it legal for a hunter to come onto your property to retrieve his kill; it is legal for him to come onto your property to retrieve his dogs during seasons and in areas where it's legal to hunt with dogs. Most will, as stated earlier in this thread, ask permission if possible, but it is their right to come on your property to retrieve their game OR their dogs.

My point is that whatever your views on hunters, hunting and consumption of meat, you have a *BIG* common interest with hunters, like it or not - preservation of the rural countryside and the continued good will of public and private land owners. Horsepeople copping an attitude about hunters and hunting is short-sighted and cutting off your nose to spite your face. 

Most hunters in my area pay fees to lease hunting rights on private property and do maintenence and upkeep on the property that they hunt. Most horsepeople do neither. If the landowner has to choose one or the other; which one do you think they'll choose?

Learning the hunting seasons, regulations and respecting the hunter's sport and rights are the first steps in coexisting peacefully with hunters and sharing the land.


----------



## Tasia

Being me I would of just went over there on my horse tell the man (if he did indeed kill the deer) he can come get it and I would not phone AC. Sometimes in the country little things just slip threw the cracks and we never speak of it again.


----------



## rum4

Wow the OP posted what she did, which in her mind at that time was the right thing and others come in and blast her for what she did. I agree that wasted meat is a bad thing but if you did what you thought best at that time then that is that. I have had lots of issues with hunters trespassing on my property, crossing to get to other areas, hunting, and other numerous violations. I tried the nice way the 1st two times but then you realize they don't own the property they hunt on and don't care about you and your property so I don't even think twice when I catch them. I call the DNR (Department of Natural Resources) and let them handle it. Though some hunters have lots of experience, they are not real smart when it comes to dealing with landowners and when they are out there with guns, I don't really trust them. Yes I am a deer hunter and a gun owner, so don't go there with me.
The OP did what she felt was best for her, maybe those of you that are trying to get her to do it"your way" should load up and go ride with her everytime she rides so that you can make those decisions for her and then she would please you. It is her RIGHT to do what she thinks is right. We all deal with situations differently, so your opinion on what she SHOULD have done is just that, your opinion!!!!


----------



## NdAppy

rum - This is an open forum. The op is going to get good/bad/ugly opinions. Every subject is going to get that. And you're right on the point it is the poster's opinions. They obviously felt strongly enough to post about and they shouldn't be blasted for it either. There were enough little changes in the op's story to make me question what went on as well. Everyone handles things differently, and once again it comes to people giving their opinions on what they would do. I didn't see anyone blasting her for what they did, just giving opinions on what they would have done. Don't like opinions? Simple, don't post topics where you will get them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

wannahorse22 said:


> I agree. Don't ya think this would help stop crime?


I am so sorry, but this makes me laugh so hard.

There are enough regulations already about owning and buying a gun the legal way. Do you think that the people who use guns for criminal activities follow any of those rules? Do you think they would have a sudden desire to follow the laws if a course was required?



Maverick101 said:


> A hunters safety course should be manditory.


In NY a hunter safety course is mandatory to get a hunting license (which is totally different than getting the gun).
In some counties a handgun safety course is required to get a pistol permit (which you have to have to own a handgun in NY).


----------



## rum4

well some people seem to try to push their way as the only way. I am not offended by opinions but the OP did what she thought best and none of us were there or know the whole story and background so opinions are good but some make it seem as if the OP screwed up. She did what she felt best for her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

She screwed up because she did not know facts. She was dealing with only emotions and untruths.

Something we all do at times.

Hopefully now that she knows the facts that a dead deer on her property does not mean the deer was shot there she will handle it differently in the future.


----------



## churumbeque

Alwaysbehind said:


> She screwed up because she did not know facts. She was dealing with only emotions and untruths.
> 
> Something we all do at times.
> 
> Hopefully now that she knows the facts that a dead deer on her property does not mean the deer was shot there she will handle it differently in the future.


She is a minor and had no choice in how it was handled. It was up to her parents and she was just relating the story. Just because she saw it the way she did doesn't mean it was untruths or emotion based. But he I am not a therapist so that is just my opinion.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

She is the one who posted it here. We can not communicate with her parents. Now that she knows some facts hopefully next time she can give these facts to her parents.


----------



## WickedNag

churumbeque said:


> She is a minor and had no choice in how it was handled. It was up to her parents and she was just relating the story. Just because she saw it the way she did doesn't mean it was untruths or emotion based. But he I am not a therapist so that is just my opinion.


Than you don't post about it. I have raised one 29yr old and I am raising a 14yr old. Facts not guessing. She said the deer was going to feed the homeless and that there was going to be an autopsy. That is not fact that is guessing. 

I am guessing the deer was to be food. I know that is what we do with them. My daughter loves to see deer in the wild. She also knows what it is to eat them for dinner. She loves cows too but she is not willing to give up a burger so she is learning if she is a meat eater than she needs to know that some meats are raised or hunted for food.

I would be asking a lot of questions of my 14yr old if she was telling a story without having all the facts. I also would have explained to my daughter if the deer were on our property and we suspected it was shot illegally how to handle it properly. As the way this was reportedly handled the deer was wasted and no one will be held responsible if it was shot illegally. In the words of my 14yr old "Just sayin"


----------



## Alwaysbehind

For the record, the term is necropsy not autopsy when talking about animals.


----------



## WickedNag

Alwaysbehind said:


> For the record, the term is necropsy not autopsy when talking about animals.


You are correct ab. I used the word autopsy because the op stated in her post there was going to be an autopsy. I should have used the correct term, she could have googled it  Thanks


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I figured you knew the difference. I was just saying it for general knowledge.


----------



## WickedNag

Alwaysbehind said:


> I figured you knew the difference. I was just saying it for general knowledge.


I have to say I really respect every post I have read of yours. Knowledgeable and factual. Very nice!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

WickedNag said:


> I have to say I really respect every post I have read of yours. Knowledgeable and factual. Very nice!




Thank you.


----------



## VelvetsAB

Alwaysbehind said:


> In NY a hunter safety course is mandatory to get a hunting license (which is totally different than getting the gun).
> In some counties a handgun safety course is required to get a pistol permit (which you have to have to own a handgun in NY).


_I am pretty sure Wyoming also requires a hunter safety course before you can get a hunting license. I could be mistaken though...._


----------



## Saskia

I don't think what the OP did was wrong... its a shame the deer was wasted though. 

It's just my opinion (and obviously it might be very different to others on here - and where I come from few people hunt and not many people have guns) but I would not want anyone on my property with out my permission EVER. I would not want shot animals on my property. At the very least I'd expect people who are planning to hunt around my property to come talk to me about it first, let me know what they were doing, where and when. 

I don't know what sitatuion the OP is in, but many people know their neighbours and community pretty well. Perhaps she is making a sweeping statement about this neighbour - but maybe she isn't. 

If I found a dead animal on my land and suspected someone had shot it on my land then I would call the relevant authorities. They could tell me if it didn't happen, or if it was legal etc. That is what the authorities are for - they serve the public. The man could have come over and apologised for the deer coming onto the land when he saw the family was upset, he could have offered to remove it, or something. He didn't though, he bailed. If he had stayed and explained the situation then the police may not have been called. He could have gone round to all his neighbours and asked for permission to go onto their lands - but he didn't.


----------



## WickedNag

Saskia
You can not control where a wounded animal runs or how far. Doesn't even make any sense... Why would the man apologize for where the deer ran? And he did state he wanted to get the deer. They told him no, he was not coming on the property. 

The OP is very young, the story has changed signifigantly and it is over. Very sad!


----------



## equiniphile

My story has not changed. Yes, I agree emotions got the best of us, but the man never stated he wanted to come get the deer.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

equiniphile said:


> My story has not changed. Yes, I agree emotions got the best of us, but the man never stated he wanted to come get the deer.


In the original post it seemed to me that you immediately yelled to the man that he was NOT to come onto your property. What choice did he have then? He never even had a chance to offer to remove the deer.


----------



## trampis




----------



## cfralic

Although I agree with the majority of responses, at the same time I can see where the OP is coming from. Before I read the responses I likely would've done the same thing as the OP. I am not versed in the ways of hunting and guns and although there are laws in place for whether a person can cross my property to get his game or not, I might be unsure if this was a random guy shooting animals illegaly on my property or not. I might consult someone for information instead of heading straight to animal control though.


----------

